
What makes dogs so special and successful? Love - Y_Y
https://www.washingtonpost.com/gdpr-consent/
======
hnghost
I actually don't care much for dogs and I think it's unfair to people like
myself who think of them as nice but meaningless.

Dogs are like farming. It's either your life or just something in it.

